# Lake Livingston State Park Bulkhead



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Tried to catch few catfish along the bulkheads since yesterday and so far nothing yet! Used shad and beef liver. Wrong baits? Wrong spot? Wrong day? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Maybe a tad early. Are you catching any shad at daylight? If you catch shad at daylight off the rocks you should be catching cats. 


Good fishing to all!


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

Probably wrong month, usually somewhere around 10 th of April they are in full swing. Sometimes a little earlier. Find a good wind blown bulkhead or steep bank and I agree with Loy. Look for those white cranes feeding on shad against the bank.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Last year it started the last week of March with a bang and continued into June.
Thatâ€™s earliest it has kicked off on the south end and the longest I have seen it go on.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

shadslinger said:


> Last year it started the last week of March with a bang and continued into June.
> Thatâ€™s earliest it has kicked off on the south end and the longest I have seen it go on.
> 
> Same with Cornhole (Conroe)! I think it will be a regular or later year this year with the cooler temps (Mid/late April).
> ...


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Well, packed up the camper and went home today and will be back next month!


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

The shad showed up this morning 


Good fishing to all!


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Ducktracker said:


> The shad showed up this morning
> 
> Good fishing to all!


IMG_0906.jpg

Cormorants are rounding them up and feasting behind my place.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2018)

TranTheMan said:


> IMG_0906.jpg
> 
> Cormorants are rounding them up and feasting behind my place.


What lake. Are you saying shad are at the bulkhead?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

robertriden7 said:


> What lake. Are you saying shad are at the bulkhead?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Lake Livingston.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2018)

TranTheMan said:


> Lake Livingston.


Thanks

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

TranTheMan said:


> IMG_0906.jpg
> 
> Cormorants are rounding them up and feasting behind my place.


There's a need for a belt fed shotgun if I ever saw one. Every single one of those fish eating bastages needs to die...... :hairout::hairout:


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

bearintex said:


> There's a need for a belt fed shotgun if I ever saw one. Every single one of those fish eating bastages needs to die...... :hairout::hairout:


LOL. That marauding band is taking a break on a neighbor's boathouse (thank goodness!) They are messy birds alright, but they are doing what aquatic birds do naturally: eat fish!

Screenshot-6.png


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The shad have been showing up at the bulkhead, especially before the cold snap, they are still there, but it did slow the cats down.
Today I fished in 7 to 15 FOW and caught a honking 15 pound blue on the white bass tackle, whew! What a fight, I released him and caught one 6# and one 2# and two big sow white bass full of eggs.
The 6# blue was full of eggs and the big blue stank something fierce. So did a 10# one I caught yesterday. 
Anybody else catching stink cats?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2018)

shadslinger said:


> The shad have been showing up at the bulkhead, especially before the cold snap, they are still there, but it did slow the cats down.
> Today I fished in 7 to 15 FOW and caught a honking 15 pound blue on the white bass tackle, whew! What a fight, I released him and caught one 6# and one 2# and two big sow white bass full of eggs.
> The 6# blue was full of eggs and the big blue stank something fierce. So did a 10# one I caught yesterday.
> Anybody else catching stink cats?


Hope to get out there soon

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

